# NM December Meet - 13th AND/OR 14th December



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

With December fast approaching we need to decide what we want to do:

*A. Friday, 13th December*, usual Wizard meet from 7 pm onwards for excellent food, drink and company

http://www.ainscoughs.co.uk/Wizard/the-wizard-home.html

Dani
John
Richard
Jonathan, Emma & Barnaby

*B. Saturday, 14th December*, Ten-Pin Bowling in Macclesfield, meet at 4pm, followed by an Italian meal at Guliano in Handforth at 7pm

http://www.amfbowling.co.uk/our_centres/macclesfield

http://www.giulianorestaurant.co.uk/

Dani
John
Peter&Simon

Answers on a postcard please ----- or on here  ,,,,,,

*And as I don't want to disadvantage anyone, we now do both days and I've added names above*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Certainly the Wizard for me and bowling too 

Can't beat the beer and food at the Wizard and such a cosy friendly place - can we go there after the bowling as well? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Slow down - slow down. :roll:

A: Wizard or
B: Bowling and Italian?

I'll go with the majority 8)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Option B please.

We can't make the Friday and quite like the idea of bowling again.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's three for bowling for now:

Peter, Simon and John :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hope I won't be all alone in the Wizard on the Friday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I can't see that. The Wizard is a decent size pub


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Meanie! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Friday at the Wizard suits me, but might not suit anyone who is superstitious. 
R


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I can sense two meets coming up: Friday at the Wizard and Saturday bowling and Guliano's :roll:

And why not: it's Christmas :lol: :lol:

PS: went for lunch at the Wizard today: pretty full


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi interested in coming for the meet should
Be able to make Friday. What time are people
Thinking for Saturday?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Nadim,

we will indeed do two meets now :roll:

A. Friday from 7pm at the Wizard:

Dani
John
Richard

*AND*

B. Saturday for Ten-Pin Bowling and Guliano's

Dani
John
Peter&Simon
Jonathan&Emma

I'll book the Bowling Alley in Macclesfield for 4:30pm (meet 4pm) and I have just *booked a table at Guliano's for 7pm*

Hope to see you on either or both days 

I'll update the first post with the times as well 8)


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Can probably make Friday and maybe sat
But don't finish work till 3 in Newcastle so
Doubt I'll make bowling


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting you Nadim


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Nadim. Which one shall I put you down for?


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

We can't make Saturday anymore - I completely forgot we have some outlaws visiting that day. But we can do the Friday at the Wizard, so could you swap us around please - sorry 

And we can bring Barnaby [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem Jonathan. Looking forward to see you, Emma and Barnaby at the Wizard


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry guys just checked my diary

Got a uni Xmas party on Friday and

Work Xmas party on Saturday.

Hopefully can make the next meet


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What a shame - we could have been talking brakes. Mind you that might have been a conversation stopper :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I might bring a magic trick or two - been practising - heh heh heh! :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I might bring a magic trick or two - been practising - heh heh heh! :twisted:


Is that for bowling? 

Bet you practised every day :roll:


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hope everyone has an enjoyable evening (tonight and tomorrow!) 

Can't make it this time due to family commitments 

Have a good Christmas and see you early in the New Year.

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Phil 

Shame you weren't there as tonight certainly went down a treat in excellent company and we even came out with 20% off vouchers for our next meet in January


----------

